# Mid-Winter M&G



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay, there seems to be *some* interest in a M&G for the post-holiday season. Adhering to the unwritten rule that early in the week is better (more people can get the night off), here are some possible dates;

January 23rd - Monday

January 24th - Tuesday

January 29th - Sunday

January 30th - Monday

February 5th - Sunday

February 6th - Monday

I think anything after those dates is getting close to Spring, and we don't want to have it too close to the inevitable end-of-winter M&G. :shades_smile:

As for location, Owen's in Southboro seems to be a good setup and a compromise for most, although I'm certainly not opposed to somewhere else. 

Any chance a Mod could add a poll?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

IN. I also know there was talk of less formal, but more frequent get togethers, monthly or bi-monthly...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

mtc said:


> When's the Super Bowl? Isn't it usually the 1st or 2nd Sunday in February? Need to check...


February 5th.....I thought it was later for some reason.

Okay, so 2/5 is out.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Poll added. If anyone wants to suggest other dates, I'll add them. We'll assume Owen's to be the venue unless there's a problem.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I would like to see another Tuesday or a Wednesday thrown in there.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

I'll be back in school by then & so far, I believe classes are Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday. That makes Sunday best for me so I can recover, lol.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Unless we can have it on the west coast of the Sunshine State, I'll probably miss this one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

adroitcuffs said:


> I'll be back in school by then & so far, I believe classes are Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday. That makes Sunday best for me so I can recover, lol.


I either have those nights off or can get them off easily except for Monday the 6th, so the Sunday date is fine with me.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

February 5th sounds good considering it's my birthday :happy:


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

mtc said:


> Just for you this year the NFL is going to put on a really big important football game, play original TV commercials, and have a big halftime show!!


yeah.... that happens every few years... hahaha


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Jan 24th is MY Birthday...:tounge_smile:


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> View attachment 3383


Seriously? And you of all people, that's the best ass-spanking pic you could find? Your meds affecting you?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

---------- Post added at 07:30 ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 ----------

Sorry Sine...best I could do. Most of the pics that came up I couldnt post on here and the rest were OF USMCMP5811 getting spanked and frankly IM going to need therapy after seeing him in a dress and gag.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


>


Ok, I'm liking this one. Notice the wondering thumb on his right hand is creeping into the valley...

Sorry about the hijack Dazy, I'm sure your bday will be nice and tame with Shirley Temples and board games (as long as you don't invite us)


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I am liking _Sunday, January 29th. _


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

MARINECOP said:


> I am liking _Sunday, January 29th. _


That seems to be the consensus so far.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

Maybe it shouldn't be on my birthday. From previous experience, USMCMP hits hard. Not sure I'm up for 28 of them.... Hahaha


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

mtc said:


> What'd we decide on for the date?


Looks like January 29th is the winner, we just need to confirm the location and if enough people are going to make it worthwhile.

I'm definitely "IN".


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

mtc said:


> We FINALY have the new schedule available to us mere mortals and I may need to request a day off...


I get reloaded on V-days on the 1st, so I don't anticipate any problems.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

As always, in for whatever date is chosen. Maybe girl3k will be my +1 since all the occupy chicks have been kicked out of the park.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

Hush said:


> Maybe girl3k will be my +1 since all the occupy chicks have been kicked out of the park.


That alone would make the trip worth it.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

mtc said:


> I am NOT administering wet willy's to keep the peace this time !!!


Whoa!! You were wettin' willy? Guess I did miss a _lot _last time.... :mstickle:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

So? when is it?I still see a poll


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Am I to understand that he plugs patchouli laden hippie chicks?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Sun, Jan 29 5 pm-ish at Owens. Done.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

SinePari said:


> Sun, Jan 29 5 pm-ish at Owens. Done.


That is my Dads Birthday, this will get me out of any ghey ass birthday party his girlfriend will throw.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

DEI8 said:


> That is my Dads Birthday, this will get me out of any ghey ass birthday party his girlfriend will throw.


You're going to tell them it's a work related function, aren't you? lol


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Required training.:teeth_smile:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

SinePari said:


> Sun, Jan 29 5 pm-ish at Owens. Done.


Count me in......I've been working OT & details non-stop for the last 2 months to finance Christmas (my twins are 10, so colorful, cheap Fisher-Price toys don't cut it anymore, they want I-Pads, etc.), so I'm definitely due for a night out.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Count me in......I've been working OT & details non-stop for the last 2 months to finance Christmas (my twins are 10, so colorful, cheap Fisher-Price toys don't cut it anymore, they want I-Pads, etc.), so I'm definitely due for a night out.


PS3 games, Nintendo DS games, and iPod Touch downloads for my 6 y/o...friggin flappin my arms for another 12 months just to catch up!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

SinePari said:


> PS3 games, Nintendo DS games, and iPod Touch downloads for my 6 y/o...friggin flappin my arms for another 12 months just to catch up!


The worst part is that since they still believe, Santa gets all the credit!

My daughter asked me last month, "Daddy, why are you working so much all of a sudden?"

My response: "Uhhhh......because I like it?"


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Bump


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Could a admin or mod remove the dates and post this as a sticky
Jan 29, 2012 1700hrs-we get throwed out again
Owen Olearlys
Southboro Ma


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

It's been stuck and the poll will close in an hour (it's the least amount of time that it would let me choose).


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

And the newest retiree shall be there!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Ha the poll closed with no votes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

CJIS said:


> Ha the poll closed with no votes.


Lots of people voted (including me), but the results were apparently lost with the change in board software.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm a no-go. I have to work that night, and unlike Delta, my vaca days reload July 1st. I've already used over 2/3 of them, so I'm in ultra conservation mode with respect to my benefit time.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Going through a moving process right now due to a personal matter. A few of you know what that is. I will be trying to do a shift swap that night, which should not be hard. If not, then I will have one of the guys from the mid-night shift come in early for me. Anyone want to car pool?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Buggers! I had put in for the 29th off (taking a 4 day weekend) and got it before I read this thread. It's the *30th* I'd need off! With people on vacation, out injured and the sickness running rampant in our department I could never get it off. I will have to miss this one. Have fun, y'all, especially all new retirees!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Kilvinsky said:


> Buggers! I had put in for the 29th off (taking a 4 day weekend) and got it before I read this thread. It's the *30th* I'd need off! With people on vacation, out injured and the sickness running rampant in our department I could never get it off. I will have to miss this one. Have fun, y'all, especially all new retirees!


With sickness running rampant in your department, it seems reasonable that you might become sick yourself, being one of the more.....*veteran* members.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Hoping to make it to this one : )


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

I should get a driver, too, lmao!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

None of this shit at the m&g


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

mtc said:


> ^^ Clearly there's a picture I'm missing here in Nanny land...


Apparently things got a bit strange at the last one after you and I flamed out and left. I think we're both better off for it.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I'm in... falls on my day off


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

I should be there. I have an 8am appointment on Monday, than another at 2pm, so I will probably sneak out a little early.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

May you all have a wonderful time tonight.  I'm just glad I'm so awesome I don't wish bad things to happen simply because I can't be there. I really am spectacular and THAT is what shall get me through the night.

*Delta*, you made a good point about 'sickness', but I was out with a sore back last week (what should have been a 3 day week turned into a two day week...or weak) and banging out would just cause some poor soul to be forced. Some like the idea of $$, some don't.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Well if you folks go to the Halfway again at midnight you can keep up the shenanigans from last time. I'm sure Gina would love it.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

See you freaks in a couple hours!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Couple of hours??? I'm leaving now... get your ass's in gear!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Just waiting for Mrs. Delta784 to get home, then I'll be on the road.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

I will prolly get going after the kids get done with showers so prolly 19:30 I should be good to hit the road.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

GMACK24 said:


> I will prolly get going after the kids get done with showers so prolly 19:30 I should be good to hit the road.


Greg, did you get my text? Facebook PM's were all screwed up the other day.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

ha ha yep I got em : )


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hope everyone has a good time. Work for me this evening and overnight, so I'll have to catch everyone at the next one. Have a cold one for me ladies and gents.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cuffs, It was a pleasure meeting you last night. Even though we didn't stay long, it was great!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Corn rows = salary cap


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I know the stories won't be posted here, but I can imagine some good ones.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

I loved how MTC shooed the girls out of the bathroom so I could give myself an insulin shot. Pretty sure they thought I was getting sick or something. We leave the bathroom and there's a line waiting... Hahaha!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> I know the stories won't be posted here, but I can imagine some good ones.


There was a tall, leggy brunette there with a skirt on that was sooooo short...well, let's just say that if LECSniper had it on we'd know what religion he was!



Dazy5 said:


> I loved how MTC shooed the girls out of the bathroom so I could give myself an insulin shot. Pretty sure they thought I was getting sick or something. We leave the bathroom and there's a line waiting... Hahaha!


I knew you were a heroin junkie!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Yup, I knew it.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Sorry I could not be there. Still moving stuff and cleaning my new place because of the separation. Getting organized and working double shifts at the same time is tough. Glad everyone had a good time though.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

LECSniper said:


> hahahahaa. She was a total smokeshow. Had a funny thing happen on my way home from Marlboro around 415. NOT mc public worthy though. Timmy, Hush and Vette..... I wonder if Cujo (Murphy) is hungover today. LOL


Oh boy, another ending at the Marlboro location. That has proved interesting the last couple times.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

